# Castlevania hacks for nds/gba and snes?



## manobon (Sep 2, 2008)

I posted something similar to this in the 'list of best rom hacks' and haven't received a response (it was only posted yesterday, but just in case you know?), so here goes:


I'm looking for some recommendations for NDS/GBA Castlevania hacks or any Super Castlevania IV hacks (as in, not the Actual hack-file, necessarily). 

I already found that Awesome multi-character Harmony of Dissonance hack, but I couldn't find anything for SCIV, Circle of the Moon, or Aria of Sorrow (other than the Alucard-hack or the Julius save). Any suggestions?


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 4, 2008)

What is the multi-character Harmony of Dissonance hack?


----------



## manobon (Sep 4, 2008)

http://castlevania.wikia.com/wiki/Fan_Games

This is what helped me find the ones I've used/played so far.

http://castlevania.wikia.com/wiki/Castleva...the_Findesiecle

This is the multi-character hack for Harmony of Dissonance (needs the J rom, not U or E)- it's fun to run around as 8-bit Simon in the actual game, and not just Boss Rush mode!


----------



## manobon (Sep 10, 2008)

no one knows of any others? =^\ (or is this the sort of thing that would be asked in the Request thread, if I had enough posts?)


----------

